# Gatsby Click Pens



## Cwalker935 (Jan 31, 2017)

This is a heads up for anyone making pre-tubed blanks for Sierra/Gatsby type pens.  The tubes for some Gatsby Click (possibly all) kits are longer.  The instruction sheet indicates that they are the same as the twist Gatsby.  However, recently purchased kits actually have longer tubes.


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 31, 2017)

I make the Wall Street II click pens and their blanks are also longer than the Wall Street II twist pen.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 31, 2017)

The Sierra Click also uses a longer tube. The specs show it correctly whereas the specs for the Gatsby click do not.


----------



## WoodUSew (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes I'm having the same issue I've recently bought the gatsby pen with extra tubes but what I did was phone the supplier pen kits direct and I was told that the extra tubes are the same as the kit but this isn't true as there is a 1mm difference between them, the kit tube is 57.5mm and the extra tubes are 56.5mm, can someone please let me know if this will be a issue. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

